# hilfe! server nicht erreichbar



## brahtwurst (7. Oktober 2003)

will mir in der firma einen webserver aufbauen, klappt aber irgendwie nicht:
habs mit apache gemacht, seite ist auch lokal im netz aufrufbar. internetzugang läuft mit t-online über einen xp-proxy mit ken!dsl. in ken! hab ich die anfragen für port 80 auf die ip meines apache-servers weitergeleitet, xp-firewall ausgeschaltet, dyndns-account eingerichtet und client zur aktualisierung installiert, läuft auch soweit. kann bloss nicht über die dyndns-adresse irgendwas aufrufen
bin am überlegen, obs vielleicht mit der ip zusammenhängt, die ich von t-online bekomme: die ip, die ken! mir beim verbindungstest als die vom provider zugewiesene ausgiebt, ist nämlich eine andere als die die der dyndns-client updatet und die die mir im internet bei "ihre ip:" (gibts ja überall den service) ausgeworfen wird ist wieder eine andere.
hat jemand einen idee, wie mir geholfen werden kann?


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Also, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe hast du einen Rechner in der Firma, der als Webserver fungieren ("rumpilzen" *g*) soll.

Ist zwar nicht so eine tolle Idee, aber die IP deines Webservers ist dann gleich der IP, die dein Provider dir zuweist. Keine andere. Nur über diese IP bist du aus dem Netz zu identifizieren.

Dein Provider wird dir kaum eine statische IP geben, deshalb musst du deinen Kunden auch immer die aktuelle IP mitteilen. Spätestens, wenn der Provider denkt, dass du auch mal eine andere IP haben könntest.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Oktober 2003)

Deshalb nutzt er doch dyndns. Er hat keine statische IP. Sondern will seine Internet IP durch eine dyndns Domain ersetzen. Gleichzeitig muss er jedoch natürlich auch das ganze mappen.

Also irgendwie sehe ich nicht so ganz den Inhalt deines Posts won_gak. Ich sehe die Wörter, aber der Sinn bleibt mir verschlüsselt 

PS: Hast du auch wirklich probiert von ausserhalb über die internet ip / dyndns domain auf den Server zu kommen ? Weil aus dem internen Netzwerk raus ins Internet zurück über den Map ins Netzwerk rein funktioniert nicht immer so toll. Bei mir z.B. gehts gar nicht.


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

*g* jetzt habe ich doch glatt dyndns nicht gesehen.

Bin wohl ein Opfer vom "Anker" geworden (Die Zeit ) LOL

naja, Tim hat ja schon einen guten Ansatz gegeben.


----------

